# Taxidermist recommendation?



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just trying to think ahead if I were to kill a bull that I'd like to have for the wall. Anyone know personally of a good taxidermist in Utah? Thanks, David


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave Butts work is outstanding. He's done a lot of work for my family and each piece comes out perfected, he really cares about his work, worth checking out for sure.

http://www.davidbutts.com/


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You have a Manti tag right? You can check out Dale and Tom Nielson. www.nptaxidermy.com

I'll send you a PM with some info.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, I drew a Manti tag. Just trying to think ahead if I am fortunate to get a bull down. Thanks. I love the wood plaques that Mike does!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Chad at blue ridge just finished my bull and what he did to him is incredible. his number is 801-520-5320 and he is out of Bluffdale. When my wife knocks down her bull he is who we will take him to.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Go to www.utahtaxidermy.org and visit our state association sight. There you will find a complete list of our members and all their contact info. Plus, many of them have web sights so you can surf around and look at a lot of work.

Cheers,

Darin Gardner President UTA


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

My recommendation is to talk to your taxidermist ahead of time, so you know exactly what to do with the cape. I have a nice Euro mount due to this...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> My recommendation is to talk to your taxidermist ahead of time, so you know exactly what to do with the cape. I have a nice Euro mount due to this...


It could easily be turned into a shoulder mount if you wanted!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My recommendation would be Dean Schulte at High Uintas Taxidermy or Mike Christensen at Sage Basin. Both are very good at their craft.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My recommendation would be Dean Schulte at High Uintas Taxidermy or Mike Christensen at Sage Basin. Both are very good at their craft.


+1 1/8 For Dean Shulte...the best in the buisness IMO.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

+1 for www.nptaxidermy.com


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll be do some calling around based on your recommendations. Hopefully later I can show you the results!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

No question the best in the biz is Antler Addiction in Orem. Everybody else is fighting it out for 2nd place


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

there is a taxidermist in herriman named dustin berratto he is good i would go with him


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yuri Rulin on Redwood Road is an absolute artist. He does incredible work no matter the animal. I think he has a website, as he also guides for Brown Bears in Kamchatka a google search should turn up his contact info.


----------

